# Gun Storage ?



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I was at the range yesterday and was getting ready to shoot a couple rounds of skeet and was getting my shotgun out on my car and one of the guys from my club saw me and came over to see my new gun. I had the gun in a hard case that has the foam egg crate liner. He made the statement that it wasn't good to store the gun in the foam lined case. He really didn't give any reasons and I can only assume he meant the foam holds moisture???

Now he's got me worried. Does anyone know if it's okay to store in the case? The gun will be used quite often, once a week or so, so it's not like it's long term storage.

Thoughts?

Case in question


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

The knock on the egg crate foam is that it is supose to hold or retain moisture. I live in Colorado were humidity isn't a big concern plus I rub my pistols down with a good protective oil. I had a S&W 586 stored in a pistol case like that for nearly 15 years pretty much untouched and there was only on little speck of rust that I found. Your mileage may very but if the shotgun is in constant use and care I see no problem. Spray the foam lightly with silicone spray will also help.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If I remember correctly it can be very humid in parts of Alabama. With that in mind I reccomend that given the frequent use and high humidity you clean frequently and finish up with a silicone soaked wiping cloth. This applies be it stored in that case or an open air environment.

That is a nice looking toy. What is it?


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

TOF said:


> If I remember correctly it can be very humid in parts of Alabama. With that in mind I reccomend that given the frequent use and high humidity you clean frequently and finish up with a silicone soaked wiping cloth. This applies be it stored in that case or an open air environment.
> 
> That is a nice looking toy. What is it?


Yes, it can get very humid here. It will probably get a good clean and lube after each use. It's a Browning Citori 525 12 gauge.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Foam boxes can hold moisture depending on the climate. If I was to keep something in a foam case I'd be sure to get it out and make sure there was no moisture issues causing rust. Though I'm one that likes to inspect what I have fairly often anyway. That just gives me another reason to get them out and look at them :mrgreen:


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Down here in Houston, it's humid year round. I made a mistake (did not actually know better), stored 2 deer rifles in a gun case after deer season. Mind you, before they got stored, they were cleaned and oiled, but to my surprise when I brought them out again (8-9 months later), they had some rust on the barrel and trigger guard. Did not do much damage, but I will never store guns in a gun case again. 

Just my 2cents.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Glocker said:


> I always spray the inside of the case with Rem Oil. Works like a charm.


Does that make the foam feel oily? I don't mind the metal surfaces being protected but I don't want the wood to be soaked with oil.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I ended up buying a Browning VCI gun sock. I found several socks that I thought would work but this was the only 2 piece one I could find.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*.....rust never sleeps.........*

The knock is that certain Foam can breakdown due to carrier's/solvents in certain oils an such...they are both pretoleum by-products. This simply leads to a mess, not rust. Any wet stuff on your firearm, regardless of composition will cause rust, not just foam.

There's so many theory's and facts on storage, it really comes down to where you live and how frequent you use it.

Long term storage includes hard-waxing your firearm. Oil gets blotchy and lifts off metal and is displaced by moisture. Wax works way better for long term storage. Regardless of where you keep it.

Then there is the sacrafical metals method- using chips of alluminum in the immediate vicinity of the arms in a sealed envroinment (safe). The softer metal corrodes first, using up all the oxygen (moisture is part oxygen). Break the seal on the safe and start all over.

Back to the foam: everything traps moisture. Foam actually breaths better and retains less moisture than say a sheet or cloth wrap. Foam is water-proof (yet will retain moisture like a sponge), cotton and stuff is not. A breathable box with foam is better than a tight'ish one with cotton in it. Moisture is everywhere just as soon as you open the case. Hard cases with foam are much better than soft cases with fabric.

Negelct is the #1 cause of rust. Give 'em love on a regular basis. That's my advice.

There are also long term 'storage bags' avail on the aftermarket.

BTW- nice O/U. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Those gun socks work pretty well. I keep a pretty old shotgun in one and it's been rust free since I started using it. Bought a Remington sock at a Walmart a few years ago. It's one of those silicone impregnated things. The shotgun is an old Triumph single shot that was my Dads. I don't shoot it so it doesn't come out near as often as my other weapons around the house. I have yet to see a spot of rust on it since I've been using it. It's in that sock in a locked wood cabinet that has some of those gel packs in it. I love that wood box. It looks like a coffee table At first glance you would never know that it has 6 long guns in the top and eight pistols in locking drawers in the sides:smt083


----------

